# Consejos para garantia, reposicion o cambio SantaCruz



## armamora1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hola buen dia, les escribo reocupadisimo para saber si alguien me puede orientar, tengo una Santa Cruz Bronson de carbón, en mi ultima rodada le pegue al basculante con una piedra y se fisuro






,(anexo foto) el cuadro lo compre en EUA en la tienda Bike Bling de California, yo estoy en la ciudad de Mexico, he mandado correos a Santa Cruz para solicitar información ya sea en garantía o que por lo menos me vendan todo el basculante para poder seguir usando mii bici y no he recibido respuesta alguna. ¿alguien sabra que tengo que hacer? ¿se puede reparar? ¿es recomendable reparar? no importa que me cueste, pero no contestan en Santa Cruz


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

Contact | Santa Cruz Bicycles

Tel: 831.459.7560 | Fax: 831.459.7561


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Hola armamora1,

Mal golpe el que te diste pero así es esto del mtb .

Hablando claramente este daño no te lo cubre ninguna garantía , sin embargo ....aquí viene lo bueno ; Santacruz si te puede vender todo el triángulo trasero si te apegas y les solicitas el mplan No-Fault Replacement , la ventaja es que tu eres el dueño original y tienes copia de tu compra ( recibo, ticket, factura etc ) y ademas te lo deben vender a un precio bastante accesible le calculo entre 350 a 500 usd. , como dices en tu post ya les enviaste correo pero no te han hecho caso , entonces lo que tienes que hacer es llamar por teléfono.

Si hay quien repara cuadros de fibra de carbono , pero la verdad quien sabe como queden y lo mas importante si siga siendo seguro , mejor de plano cambiar la pieza , ese piedrazo igual le hubiera puesto en toda la maraca a un seatstay de aluminio.

Saludos y suerte .
the last biker


----------



## armamora1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Gracias, voy a llamar, haber que me dicen con el plan que tu me comentas, les mantengo informados al tema.

saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Suerte con la llamada a SC

saludos
the last biker


----------



## armamora1 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Garantia Santa Cruz*



the last biker said:


> Suerte con la llamada a SC
> 
> saludos
> the last biker


Hola, les cuento que ya tengo en mi poder nuevo cuadro, les platico como fue todo, mande a Bike Bling (Tienda donde compre mi cuadro) el triangulo trasero que estaba roto, ellos lo mandaron a Santa Cruz, por haber sido roto de un golpe no entro en garantia sin costo, pero me repondrian la pieza a un costo de $400.00 dls yo acepte este trato, pero mi cuadro era color Carbon Matte / Orange, colores que ya no tenian en stock y solo tienen Carbon matte / magenta que son los colores del modelo 2015, que sia aceptaba esos colores, obviamente no acepte y les reclame que mi cuadro es 2014 no es nada viejo y que no era posible que no tuvieran repuestos en stock de bicis del mismo año, por lo que me ofrecieron reponer todo el cuadro en $1,100.00 dls, cantidad que tuve que pagar para reponer el mio anexo una foto, para ver que les parece.

agradezco a todos los que aportaron para orientarme.

Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Armamora1,

Me parece que fue un buen trato, yo te había comentado que el triangulo trasero te lo iban a ofrecer entre 350 a 500 usd, bueno , pues $ 400 usd. estuvo muy bien y $ 700 por el delantero esta cordial , aunque....

En mi caso les hubiera solicitado solo el trasero y lo hubiera combinado ( cuestión de gustos ) mientras la base sea el carbon matte las calcas y demás lineas del diseño en otros colores se ven bien .

Comentario al calce , las compañias de bicis que se rigen por cambiar modelos cada año calendario siempre enfrentan esta situación que un año después ya no hay partes del cuadro con los mismos colores para reposición , en esos casos conviene enfocarse en las marcas de bicis que no hacen sus cambios de modelo y colores por año calendario , sino por cambio de modelo .

Saludos.
the last biker


----------



## armamora1 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Ya quedo, que opinan?*















armamora1 said:


> Hola, les cuento que ya tengo en mi poder nuevo cuadro, les platico como fue todo, mande a Bike Bling (Tienda donde compre mi cuadro) el triangulo trasero que estaba roto, ellos lo mandaron a Santa Cruz, por haber sido roto de un golpe no entro en garantia sin costo, pero me repondrian la pieza a un costo de $400.00 dls yo acepte este trato, pero mi cuadro era color Carbon Matte / Orange, colores que ya no tenian en stock y solo tienen Carbon matte / magenta que son los colores del modelo 2015, que sia aceptaba esos colores, obviamente no acepte y les reclame que mi cuadro es 2014 no es nada viejo y que no era posible que no tuvieran repuestos en stock de bicis del mismo año, por lo que me ofrecieron reponer todo el cuadro en $1,100.00 dls, cantidad que tuve que pagar para reponer el mio anexo una foto, para ver que les parece.
> 
> agradezco a todos los que aportaron para orientarme.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fparra (Dec 22, 2010)

arma... quedo padrísima... tuviste que regresar el delantero???


----------



## armamora1 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Santa Cruz*



Fparra said:


> arma... quedo padrísima... tuviste que regresar el delantero???


No ese lo tengo desarmado sin shock, no me lo pidieron solo se quedaron con el triangulo trasero y el cuadro que me enviaron lo mandaron sin el shock.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Definitivamente es una jalada tener que pagar mas de $1000 us por el golpe al basculante pero volver a comprar todo el cuadro a mi no me parece tan buen deal ,entiendo que la garantia no cubre eso pero a mi me paso lo mismo en una stumpjumper en el basculante en una caida se dio un fuerte golpe y quedo desnivelado si lo podia usar pero me daba desconfianza, contacte a specialized de estados unidos y me mandaron al de mexico y para mi sorpresa fue un servicio exelente y eso que no era el dueño original me lo mandaron a traer a california y solo me cobraron 
$2000 pesos con todo y envio y en el color que yo necesitaba y la bici es 2009.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Cuestión de enfoques:

Personalmente no estoy de acuerdo ni se me hace una "jalada " gastar $1000 o $1100 dólares en la reposición de un cuadro completo ( sin shock ..) de fibra de carbono y modelo 2015 , reposición que se debió a la fisura por golpe del triángulo trasero y que no cubre la garantía .

Para mi fue una buena negociación porque hay que tomar en cuenta que prácticamente el costo de reposición fue de la tercera parte del precio actual del cuadro que anda un poco mas allá de los $3000 usd.

Me parece sin entrar en grandes complicaciones que ; $400 usd. por el triangulo trasero de fibra de carbono de un modelo 2015 es comparable a pagar $2000 mxn. por un triángulo trasero de aluminio del año 2009 .

Ahora , como ya lo comenté con anterioridad , si yo hubiera estado en el mismo caso solo habría comprado el triángulo trasero y listo , a mi la combinación de colores me da exactamente igual .

Pero estoy de acuerdo en que si el asunto de los colores es importante y ademas se tiene la posibilidad económica para comprar todo el cuadro a un precio muy especial , pues adelante , solo se vive una vez y hay que disfrutar las bicis como a cada quien le gusta.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Cada quien tiene su opinion a mi si se me hace una lana por un cuadro nuevo volver a pagar por el, creo que si debian tener el color del basculante trasero si es modelo 2014, pero pues a mi que me importa si el amigo quier e volver a comprar todo otra vez igual es su dinero, tal vez las compañias grandes de bicis en eso son mejores porque tienen mas stock de refecciones de modelos anteriores.QUOTE=the last biker;11618051]Cuestión de enfoques:

Personalmente no estoy de acuerdo ni se me hace una "jalada " gastar $1000 o $1100 dólares en la reposición de un cuadro completo ( sin shock ..) de fibra de carbono y modelo 2015 , reposición que se debió a la fisura por golpe del triángulo trasero y que no cubre la garantía .

Para mi fue una buena negociación porque hay que tomar en cuenta que prácticamente el costo de reposición fue de la tercera parte del precio actual del cuadro que anda un poco mas allá de los $3000 usd.

Me parece sin entrar en grandes complicaciones que ; $400 usd. por el triangulo trasero de fibra de carbono de un modelo 2015 es comparable a pagar $2000 mxn. por un triángulo trasero de aluminio del año 2009 .

Ahora , como ya lo comenté con anterioridad , si yo hubiera estado en el mismo caso solo habría comprado el triángulo trasero y listo , a mi la combinación de colores me da exactamente igual .

Pero estoy de acuerdo en que si el asunto de los colores es importante y ademas se tiene la posibilidad económica para comprar todo el cuadro a un precio muy especial , pues adelante , solo se vive una vez y hay que disfrutar las bicis como a cada quien le gusta.

saludos
the last biker[/QUOTE]


----------

